# Pub Stop Over



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

The Virginia Ash at Henstridge on the junction of the A30/A357 offer camping. They have a field but I am sure the car park would be ok in wet weather. Good food.
It is supposed to be the place where Sir Walter Raleigh had a bucket of water chucked over him because he was smoking - what goes round, comes round :roll:


----------

